# Any Alice Cooper fans?



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2018)

I am watching his concerts on youtube tonight and also single songs.  I have always liked him since high school or shortly after.  He is one of a kind that's for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 4, 2018)

1975


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 5, 2018)

I was a big fan of his in his heyday but even a bigger fan these days. He does a lot of charity work in the Phoenix area and spends a lot of his free time giving talks to troubled teens in the area.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2018)

I wasn't a big fan, but did like a few of his hits they played on the radio, like the ones mentioned above.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2018)

Alice Cooper - Only My Heart Talkin'


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2018)

Alice Cooper Interview at 2012 WM Phoenix Open


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2018)

*Saw him in concert back in the 70s. Voice still great.

*<strong>


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2018)

The Rehabilitation of Alice Cooper


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2018)

Can't stand him.  He lives here in the Phoenix metro like me.  I guess you need to be a lot younger to appreciate him.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 6, 2018)

Big fan, I still have some old vinyl albums of him around here somewhere. Back in my band days we covered two of his songs, I'm Eighteen and Desperado.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Can't stand him.  He lives here in the Phoenix metro like me.  I guess you need to be a lot younger to appreciate him.


Oooh la la to you!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wasn't a big fan, but did like a few of his hits they played on the radio, like the ones mentioned above.


Love this song to death!!!  It's my anthem!!:tongue:


----------



## ronaldj (May 7, 2018)

saw him live in 1971 and had a couple album's from that time....a fan "when I was eighteen" and "when school was out forever"


----------



## Raven (May 7, 2018)

Wasn't he the rock artist who performed with a Snake around his neck?
That would keep me away from his shows for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2018)

Raven said:


> Wasn't he the rock artist who performed with a Snake around his neck?
> That would keep me away from his shows for sure.


I watched many of his concerts online and he was without the snake.  I think it was very very early on he had the snake with him.  Don't like snakes? I am scared of them but would be willing to pick up a non-venemous one to see what it's like.


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Can't stand him.  He lives here in the Phoenix metro like me.  I guess you need to be a lot younger to appreciate him.



I can't stand him,either -- I mean his so-called "music," I don't know anything about him as a person.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

Not particularly.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2018)

Big fan of his music, even bigger fan of the man.  He puts time and money where his mouth is.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Big fan of his music, even bigger fan of the man.  He puts time and money where his mouth is.


Yes, he's a good guy!


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2018)

Huh ?   A  BOY  named  ALICE !


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Huh ?   A  BOY  named  ALICE !


Yeah, why not?


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2018)

His birth name is Vincent Furnier.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

StarSong said:


> His birth name is Vincent Furnier.


Now that's something I didn't know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

I always loved listening to "School's Out" at the end of the school year.
Doesn't Alice have a talk show now or was that in bygone days?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I always loved listening to "School's Out" at the end of the school year.
> Doesn't Alice have a talk show now or was that in bygone days?


I don't know GL
 That's news to me.  I too always liked hearing that song when school ended too


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

I did a Google search it's called "Nights with Alice Cooper."


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I did a Google search it's called "Nights with Alice Cooper."


I'll have to look into that.  I really like him


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I am watching his concerts on youtube tonight and also single songs.  I have always liked him since high school or shortly after.  He is one of a kind that's for sure!



Big fan here!  He was supposed to attend my youngest sister's wedding as her fiancée was touring with him at the time, but at the last minute he couldn't come.  I was very disappointed.....that was the only reason I could see to come to the wedding.  Couldn't stand her fiancée, for good reason.  The marriage didn't last that long.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> Big fan here!  He was supposed to attend my youngest sister's wedding as her fiancée was touring with him at the time, but at the last minute he couldn't come.  I was very disappointed.....that was the only reason I could see to come to the wedding.  Couldn't stand her fiancée, for good reason.  The marriage didn't last that long.


He is a great reason to go, yes.  Sorry it didn't turn out as planned.  Maybe you'll get another chance to see him yet.  He's still touring and at his age.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I prefer the band (Muscle of Love and before) to the artist with various other band members backing him.  Alice Cooper is one of the bands I still listen to regularly from the late 60's and early 70's.  My favorite song is below.


----------

